# URGENT, Livingston County AC, IL, male soft ear GSD



## gsdgirl37 (Jan 6, 2008)

Livingston County AC, Pontiac, IL. Will be pts 8/21 a.m. Not showing well in kennel, but friendly. Likes other dogs, cats probably ok, but might chase. Please call 815 842 8021 and ask for Sheila. Adoption or no pull fee with rescue. Male, intact. Named "Duke".


----------



## gsdgirl37 (Jan 6, 2008)

61 lbs, about one year old. Likes to play, goofy, not bothered by other dogs in kennel. Tested with intact bulldog male, nose to nose, and then lost interest. Very skinny. Barks at new people when in kennel, outside kennel warms up quickly. Does "play growl" when playing, a very big puppy. Seems to like kids.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

He looks like the shiggs, poor guy- fingers crossed he find his forever!


----------

